# Bermagui, Wapengo, Tathra over Easter.



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hello.

I will be staying at Wallaga Lake near Bermagui over Easter/School holiday period. (4th to 10th) April.

If any members would like to hook up please PM me and we can arrange a time etc. There are lots of great places to launch in this area :lol: 
I am very keen to hit Wapengo, (South of Bermagui) as I have never fished it before but many of the locals say it is A1 for Bream.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey John,

Damn wont me down that way, kind of futher down,

Will be at Merimbula / Pambula / Eden for the Easter Long Weekend, if you get bored send me a PM and come for a paddle on the Top / Bottom lakes in search of the bruisers round the leases... Were talking 40 year old fish man!


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hey Paffoh,
Only live 15 minutes from Merimbula myself but will be up north over that time. I will see what I can do about a possible hook up with you.
Launched the other day next to Top Lake Boat Hire in Merimbula and picked up 15 small pinkies next to the oyster leases on Gulp blood worms


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for tip, blood worms and nippers should be the go!

Have a nice trip mate, I get down to Merimbula once every 3 months but that should improve to once a month when i get my 'P' plates in about...ooohhhh 1 1/2 months!

Watch out coasties!

Broooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

John,

Might be a contender. Have to check with a mate in Bermi first. Your in a top part of the world


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for tip, blood worms and nippers should be the go!
> ...


Don't take any notice of the council road signs around here Paff...

*HOBIE FREE ZONE* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> DiveYak said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...


Sounds great DiveYak. Hope we can hook up


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Hiya John... sounds like fun chasing bream there on the lake and i see your spending near-on the whole week off 8) looking forward to your postings mate....


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Berms isn't that far from merimbula anyway, what an 1hr away.

oooo September is merimbula time for me ahhh


----------

